# All the pic's of the cat I got with Kelly



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)




----------



## Mr Mike (Feb 5, 2010)

Congrats,,,,,Great Looking Cat....What did you shoot it with? What call?


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

I shot it with a savage 223, 52 grain hollow points Black Hills, Trusty old simmons 3x9x40 scope
my brother kelly was calling he had a little orange call that has a TT on it I dont member what it was called sounded like two cats fighting in an alley lol ( psycho twettie )


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Great pics man! Thanks for posting! That orange call was given to him by Tony Tebbe. It's his TT Extreme. Check it out here:

Predator University | Predator Calling School, Instructional and Guided Predator Hunts in West Texas


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

Great looking cat roughneck! Congrats!!!


----------

